# one swallow......



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

doesn't make a spring, but I saw my first one this morning. At the local farm shop, and came out to see one perched on the telephone wires; I went back in to say to the lady there, and she said she'd seen one yesterday as well. Obviously on a favourable wind across France, it's nice to see them here.:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry, but is it not, one Swallow a summer does not make, not spring. Oxford united is a football team you say.>>

cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ah, but the old greek proverb says spring! 
Whichever, it was nice to see.:wink2:


and any comments about football teams should be directed to the football thread.....:nerd:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Consider it done.:wink2::wink2:always do as I am told.

cabby


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

One Swallow isn't ............ enough when it's Talisker


----------



## Gordonm (Dec 4, 2014)

And I was always told that 'One swallow does not a relationship make' . . . .


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Gordonm said:


> And I was always told that 'One swallow does not a relationship make' . . . .


Yuk! Too early in the morning for me...........:wink2:

Andy


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

bognormike said:


> doesn't make a spring, but I saw my first one this morning. At the local farm shop, and came out to see one perched on the telephone wires; I went back in to say to the lady there, and she said she'd seen one yesterday as well. Obviously on a favourable wind across France, it's nice to see them here.:smile2:


 We saw one the day before yesterday here in the Forest, so that's two unless it was moving around a lot.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

My wife told me she saw one at Moffat this morning, but just afterwards she could not see a very large MH about ten feet away from her, stop the vino!

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I doubt any would be heading across today, a heavy sea mist, and very calm - I think our north eastern neighbours call it a Haar?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't say I have seen any yet BUT plenty of woodpeckers, various raptors, hoopoes and numerous others, so we might just have overlooked it, or the raptors got there first.....

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

see a few at Minsmere a last Monday, but also see a couple of sand martins about three weeks ago on my local patch in Essex.:smile2:

Spring is deffo in the air:wink2:

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spring or summer

No swallows here unfortunately

However my colony of sparrows, definately think spring has arrived:smile2::smile2:

The blackbirds share their decision 

The house ivy and hedges are alive with activity-the birdseed disappears daily
The pond is full of frogspawn

Slugs beware:surprise::smile2:

aldra:grin2:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and to come back to this (!), yesterday a couple of swallows were on the phone cables outside my house, so it looks like they're heading south already! Crappy weather must have made their minds up!!:surprise:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I wish that we could join them, as you said crappy weather. I cannot believe what an August we have just had.

cabby


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Swallows nest under our carport every year and raise 2 broods.
This year they successfully raised 5 in the first brood.
There were 4 in the second brood but the day after they flew we sadly found 2 dead ones, one on the floor and one in the nest. They were fully formed and looked perfect so don't know what happened except that the night before had been very stormy.
They haven't been back to roost since so hope the rest have made it OK.

Cazzie


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Swallows and Martins still here flying round the lakes at Aldbrough, wish the bloody geese would take the hint and bugger off though! goose sh it all over..

ray.


----------

